# locked



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

why was the topic on the recent Loch Lomond meet locked , and by whom ???


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I requested it , the reasons will become evident shortly.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

It was myself that locked the thread Roddy,


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ok Trev,, i suppose you had your reasons,, anything you can share ?,


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

roddy said:


> ok Trev,, i suppose you had your reasons,, anything you can share ?,


Someone from the club will be in touch with you soon.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

roddy said:


> ok Trev,, i suppose you had your reasons,, anything you can share ?,


 No we were asked just to lock it


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

to whom it may concern..
regarding removal of thread,,,
so it is alright to post unsubstantiated and deformatory allegations about a forum member, that stays,,, but when that member replies to answere the alllegations the whole thread is removed!!!! Who can take this course of action and upon whose authority, and why ?,,,,,,, is this an open forum or the domain of a certain " clique ",,, Rod


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Roddy i take it your posting about the thread "loans" The thread was reported by two members after it went off topic from kammys original post you both had a good go at each other you both made your feelings clear and it was decided to move it to quarantine before someone posted up a statement they might regret later on


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

trev said:


> Roddy i take it your posting about the thread "loans" The thread was reported by two members after it went off topic from kammys original post you both had a good go at each other you both made your feelings clear and it was decided to move it to quarantine before someone posted up a statement they might regret later on


thanks for the reply Trev,, but if every thread that went off thread was sumerarilly removed then it would be a considerably leaner forum,,,, tbh,, i can understand the removal of the posts,, but not in the allowing of the posting of what could be libelous unsubstantiated allegations in the first place on an open forum... if i may also point out this , as with any forum ,is legally responsible for content,, and allowing that type of person to post libelous accusations can get the forum into a lot more trouble than perceived " public disrepute",,, i hasten to add that i am not the libelous type  and also apologise to KammyTT for going off topic,,,, yrs Rod..


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Roddy 
To be honest There's not many threads that get heated personal attacks as that one did, so let's forget about it and move on  lifes to short

Trev


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

trev said:


> Hi Roddy
> To be honest There's not many threads that get heated personal attacks as that one did, so let's forget about it and move on  lifes to short
> 
> Trev


i bet there is not !!! no prob mate  ,,,,, from " el scorchio " andalucia,, 8) 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

roddy said:


> but not in the allowing of the posting of what could be libelous unsubstantiated allegations in the first place on an open forum... if i may also point out this , as with any forum ,is legally responsible for content,, and allowing that type of person to post libelous accusations can get the forum into a lot more trouble than perceived " public disrepute"


Roddy

I will openly admit that I was one of the people who reported the thread to the mods.

I read the comments after BOTH parties had posted and to be honest, I didn't like what I read. It was fairly obvious that an argument was going to continue and I don't think that an open forum (and within a thread that has nothing to do with the argument) is the place for it.

I think it is unfair of you to assume that the mods allowed one post but then did not allow the other. The thread that the comments appeared in was a fairly 'tame' topic and I am quite sure that it was not expected that anything would 'kick off' within it. The mods are exactly like the rest of us in that they have a personal life, jobs and families and we cannot expect them to monitor every single post as it goes up.

Nobody is being underhand or 'Big Brother' about this, I for one just did not like the the tone/argument that was obviously developing.

I would expect that we are all grown up enough to communicate like adults.

Hev x


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hev,, thank you for your input,,
I have no problem with you reporting the thread to the mods, who i accept have full private lives and cannot be expected to cover every post as it comes up, however , my point was, when a scurolous, defamitory, unsubstantiated accusation is posted and is left to sit for two days i queried as to why mine, which contained none of such, was removed within two hours !!!
( as i am in spain just now ) being an hour ahead of you i ( being an "old man ", :lol: ) i was off to bed at 11 oclk, 10 your time ,as i had an early start, and as i had said, was not prepared to discuss the matter any more , i may have missed more venting of this malicous nature. Can i also bring to your notice that it was not i who took the thread off topic, i simply replied in kind. I would not expect "adults " to be issuing thIs type of allegation on an open forum.
Having said ( all ) that, my days now are taken up with sunbathing and mountain biking,, not bad for an "old man ",and am prepared to let the whole thing sink back into the sewar from which it arose,, ,,,yrs Rod (old man )


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

last word roddy....

last word... :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Aye cheers Roddy ya big poof!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well howdy Kammy,, i do hope you got all your monies together,,, oh and BTW i am just a small person !!!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Ok you small midget poof 

Just going to have to save

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> Ok you small midget poof
> 
> Just going to have to save
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i am sure a few sundays will sort that !!!!


----------

